# Killed a monster this morning!



## Etter1 (Mar 30, 2005)

On public land.  24 lbs, 12 inch beard, 11/8 inch spurs and three years old.  Redlands wma.  Story and pictures later.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Mar 30, 2005)

Way to go Etter  

Hurry with the pics and story!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Mar 30, 2005)

You are the man!

Jim


----------



## Trizey (Mar 30, 2005)

Congratulations!    

Looking forward to the story!


----------



## broadhead (Mar 30, 2005)

Way to go Etter1!!!!!


----------



## gacowboy (Mar 30, 2005)

Your the Man!!!!!


----------



## Dog Hunter (Mar 30, 2005)

Congrads  Glad somebody did something this morning, because I sure didn't


----------



## killNgrill (Mar 30, 2005)

sweeeeeet


----------



## Etter1 (Mar 30, 2005)

here ya go


----------



## Michael Lee (Mar 30, 2005)

Dang man, that is a ROPE!!

ML


----------



## Trizey (Mar 30, 2005)

Good Gosh at the beard!!  Now that's a paintbrush!


----------



## GobblingDawg (Mar 30, 2005)

Great bird, Etter1!!

 


I am glad someone did some good on Redlands this morning because I didn't!!

GobblingDawg


----------



## Etter1 (Mar 30, 2005)

I was sitting in a small bottom at first light with four birds gobbling at me from all sides.  I called for a bit and shut up hoping they would get antsy and come my way.  I think they all had hens though cuz when they hit the ground, they shut up.  I was walking down the creek bed, hoping to find a bird when I walked right up on some decoys.  A minute or two later, I spotted the guy.  Apparently he had parked right next to my truck and walked the same logging road and sat down only a couple hundred yards from where I was calling.  

So I decided to walk out the road till it dead-ended by a swamp and river that I know they like to roost over.  It was about 745 when I heard one gobble a few hundred yards ahead of me.  It suprised me and I couldn't pinpoint it so I hit some cuts on a slate call and got no response.  I walked a hundred more yards toward the bird and let him have it with my diaphram.  Nothing again.  Nothing.  I decided to walk about another 70 yards to the top of a hill where I could call down into the swamp.  I got up there and busted five deer off the top. (For some reason, turkey hunting is always better when I see a bunch of deer)  I made a few yelps with the diaphram again, hoping to get a gobble.

If not, I was just going to sit and call sparingly, and hope he was looking for a hen.  I didn't even have a chance to sit down when I heard walking to my right and I immediately spotted that red head.  He was at 40 yards when I let him have it.  I thought I missed because he dropped and didn't even budge.  I couldn't believe when I saw that beard and how heavy he was.

By far my best bird yet.  I got so lucky this morning.  Already skinned him.  Gonna mount the fan and beard.  Plus coon dawg showed me a cool way to do the legs.  Wish I had the money to mount the whole bird cuz he's definitely worth it.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## the HEED! (Mar 30, 2005)

*pic?*

is pic attached, cant see it and thread shows pic attached?


----------



## GAGE (Mar 30, 2005)

That is AWESOME Shawn!  

Great Job  

Gage


----------



## the HEED! (Mar 30, 2005)

*i see it now*

nice bird man


----------



## HuntinRebel3 (Mar 30, 2005)

Great bird!!!  Congrats!!


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Mar 30, 2005)

*Great job man!!!!*

and a public bird none the less.


----------



## gadeerwoman (Mar 30, 2005)

At least there was 1 bird in Greene County!! Congratulations. I guess you were over in the Macedonia area?


----------



## GAGE (Mar 30, 2005)

gadeerwoman said:
			
		

> At least there was 1 bird in Greene County!! Congratulations. I guess you were over in the Macedonia area?



I was there this morning and were I was the only thing quiet was the turkeys!
What Gives!   
 

Excellent Job Etter!


----------



## Junebug (Mar 30, 2005)

Nice turkey Etter.  Definitely a big beard!


----------



## Ga-Spur (Mar 30, 2005)

A bird of a lifetime or close. You register him with NWTF? I never have either ; but there is a lot of room in the top ten list in Ga.


----------



## Limbshaker (Mar 30, 2005)

Man, Etter, that is nice, congrats  
HHH


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Mar 30, 2005)

Great job and a nice turkey for sure. Congrats on getting him.


----------



## Handgunner (Mar 30, 2005)

Very nice bird!  Unfair you taking him though... No doubt that beard slowed his running down some!

He HAD to have been tripping on it!

Congrats on a fine, fine, kill!


----------



## Etter1 (Mar 30, 2005)

Thanks everyone.  I won't say where I was but I'll say that it was within a 2 mile radius of the check station.  I heard at least 6 different birds this morning but other guys told me they were quiet everywhere else.  I'm sure a lot of you guys have killed birds like that one but it's the biggest bird I've ever seen, let alone killed.  (Besides the ones in coon dawg's office).  I don't think I'll try to register him or anything, sure there's been tons bigger than that one killed.  The only other birds I saw were two jakes at the check station that some guy killed.  I think another week and they will be really fired up.


----------



## Limbshaker (Mar 30, 2005)

What do you mean you won't say where you was?   
HHH


----------



## HMwolfpup (Mar 30, 2005)

nice bird!!!!


----------



## broadhead (Mar 30, 2005)

Beautiful bird! How old do you guess he is?


----------



## Etter1 (Mar 30, 2005)

I think he's three.  Looks older than two but I think if he was four, his spurs would be longer.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Mar 30, 2005)

That is a monster public land longbeard !!!! Awesome bird etter !!!!!!!!


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Mar 30, 2005)

Great job, Etter!

You keep it up and you'll have Redlands down pat!!!


----------



## QuakerBoy (Mar 30, 2005)

Congrats Etter. 

Great bird


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Mar 30, 2005)

*Way to go....*

..Congrats..


----------



## meriwether john (Mar 30, 2005)

SUPER BIRD!! I dare say that 24lbs. would put you in the top 10 in Ga.


----------



## frankwright (Mar 30, 2005)

A bird that good on public land is sure something to be proud of. Congratulations!


----------



## Bucky T (Mar 30, 2005)

Sean,

That's one heck of a bird!!!  I'm still trying to get my first turkey!!!  I'm very envious.  A public land beauty, doesn't get any better than that!!

Great Pics and Story

Tommy


----------



## Duff (Mar 30, 2005)

great bird Etter!

Man that is a haus!


----------



## Jasper (Mar 31, 2005)

Awesome gobbler! Congrats...........


----------



## gabowman (Mar 31, 2005)

Now that's an awesome bird! No doubt about it..that's a real trophy. Congrats.

GB


----------



## Etter1 (Mar 31, 2005)

Thanks a lot guys.  The weight was measured on an old fishing scale so I don't know that that's right on or not but he sure felt all of it.  I've turkey hunted redlands and tallulah gorge wma for five years now and it's taken me this long to kill one that wasn't a jake.  Truly, there was a heck of a lot of luck involved but I guess if you go hunting enough times, it'll eventually come together.  Man, I wish I could've mounted him.  At the rate I've been going, I probably won't ever top that'n.


----------



## coon dawg (Mar 31, 2005)

*just saw this Sean..........*

been out killin turkeys........CONGRATS!!!!.........tremendous bird, what a thick beard!!!!..you da man!!!


----------



## Etter1 (Mar 31, 2005)

Thanks John.  I'll come by next week......we'll swap stories.


----------



## dutchman (Mar 31, 2005)

That is one nice bird! Congratulations man.


----------



## humdandy (Oct 7, 2016)

Limbshaker said:


> What do you mean you won't say where you was?
> HHH



I'll tell you where he was..........


----------



## ryanwhit (Oct 7, 2016)

Blast from the past here...haven't talked to Etter in a long time.


----------



## humdandy (Mar 4, 2017)

Etter1 said:


> here ya go



Congrats!


----------

